# The best exterior caulk



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I know that it's 3M 4200 but don't want to face up to the mess on a house. What's second best, water based? I have a BM account.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

I like top gun, stays a little wet longer than most so during the summer it doesn't pull as bad. They are all 40-500 year now.. heh.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I second the TopGun. 200 or 300.
BTW, that's a PPG/Porter product.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

There ya go... may your butt always be shiny and your head greased with oil.


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> I know that it's 3M 4200 but don't want to face up to the mess on a house. What's second best, water based? I have a BM account.


BM makes some decent caulk as well as Bolt White Lightning.:thumbup:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

OSI Quad, color match because I am not a painter... mmm nice.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

never cared for the top gun too loose, we buy the 55yr from ici forget what its called.We buy our paint from ppg and make a special trip to ICI for caulk


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Workaholic said:


> We buy our paint from ppg and make a special trip to ICI for caulk


Hmm, we buy our paint from Benny Moore, and make a special trip to Porter for caulk. :laughing:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, we buy our paint from Benny Moore, and make a special trip to Porter for caulk. :laughing:


Is that shucker/jiver from St. Louis? Did you get that on your cell phone or something?

That's not you is it?


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

60 yr mex flex,:thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Joewho said:


> Is that shucker/jiver from St. Louis? Did you get that on your cell phone or something?
> 
> That's not you is it?


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 
No, that is Dave Chapelle.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

LOL, wow, something like that can be seen at any time of the day or night here in Vegas. But, I don't look like that either.

Maybe if I get a sign and do that on the corna, I could get some work.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> No, that is Dave Chapelle.


Thats who i thought it was LOL


ProWallGuy said:


> Hmm, we buy our paint from Benny Moore, and make a special trip to Porter for caulk. :laughing:


I am thinking about going back to BM, i will still have to make the special trip to ICI for caulk though.:laughing:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks to everyone. This is my last house and I'm trying to make it bulletproof.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

Teetorbilt said:


> Thanks to everyone. This is my last house and I'm trying to make it bulletproof.


 last house?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Yep! The final resting place. Kids are gone, the location is great, the size is right for just the two of us and we're not moving again, ever. Well, maybe to Hospice as required.

I've lived in 19 different homes/boats in 55 yrs. and am tired of moving.


----------

